# Hello from Victoria



## David_R8 (Nov 26, 2019)

Gosh I realized that I registered here a while back and never did an intro post.
So here I am, hailing from Victoria. Long time woodworker, somewhat newbie metal worker (I can weld and grind, emphasis on the latter!)
Just bought a mini lathe so I can make some bits for motorcycles and other tooling. Getting my shop space in order after being shopless for several years.
Happy to be here!


----------



## francist (Nov 26, 2019)

Well fancy meeting you here, neighbour!

-frank


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 26, 2019)

francist said:


> Well fancy meeting you here, neighbour!
> 
> -frank


Likewise!
Great looking shop space you have there!


----------



## francist (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks, it's home (in more ways than one). I was pretty heavy into wood too for many years but made the shift over to metal a while ago. The shop still has to do double-duty though just in case. My only saving grace is that I don't mind smaller machines, otherwise I'd be pooched.

-frank


----------



## jcdammeyer (Nov 28, 2019)

David_R8 said:


> Gosh I realized that I registered here a while back and never did an intro post.
> So here I am, hailing from Victoria. Long time woodworker, somewhat newbie metal worker (I can weld and grind, emphasis on the latter!)
> Just bought a mini lathe so I can make some bits for motorcycles and other tooling. Getting my shop space in order after being shopless for several years.
> Happy to be here!



Just joined too.  Also here in Victoria.
John


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 28, 2019)

jcdammeyer said:


> Just joined too.  Also here in Victoria.
> John


Nice to 'meet' you John.
Are you the brains behind the ELS project on your site?
It was brought to my attention on the 7x14 yahoo group list.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Nov 28, 2019)

David_R8 said:


> Nice to 'meet' you John.
> Are you the brains behind the ELS project on your site?
> It was brought to my attention on the 7x14 yahoo group list.


Yup.  The ELS is my baby.  I've been so busy with other work over the years that all I really do is sell the occasional one. But every time I use it I'm in love with it again.  Especially for boring holes to a specific depth.  I'm trying to retire and then I might have some time to upgrade it.  Hardware costs have dropped so dramatically that it's really time to add multi-line encoder support.


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 29, 2019)

Welcome to the group Dave and John.


----------

